# Anyone else recovered from sean madden?



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well when it comes to Dp/dr nothing's easy ... but easier than you would think to recover .. Long story short this is a reaction that is perpetuated by thought's and that's where it starts .... but there IS a cure .. and it's the real cure I say that because I can feel my feet on the floor . I can feel the wind on my skin ... because these dis associative symptoms are now gone after doing meditation ... you reverse the habit by doing meditation .. behind everything that is bothering you ... Dp/dr ... all of these thought's .... is silence just focus on the silence if you cant do it at first just keep trying because you will feel relief and then you will fall back but that is ok because It happened to me so many times ... If you do it right? I'm sure you can feel relief right off the bat ... silence ... just listen to silence and only that ... that is all you should be worried about ... and putting your attention on the present moment that works because you are just observing not really thinking .. this condition is beyond frustrating I know that .... but with practice you will recover ... just start with that and I will be back to explain more but there IS a cure ... a real cure


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

Silence is the answer.


----------



## braingroundwork76 (Sep 25, 2017)

Who is Sean madden? Can you elaborate? What kind of meditation did you do? Please tell me everything else you did to feel better? Thanks.


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

meditation. anxiety exercises .. It wasn't in a day or two for me either .. For me it was like it was difficult at first but i got the hang of it . when you focus on one thing (not easy with depersonalization) say . your breath , your only thinking about your breath not all of these thoughts related to depersonalization? so you just keep on doing that . or silence works better how i pictured it its behind everything. everything? lmao every noise every thought is silence and you give your undivided attention to it. just silence. and thats it haha.


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

Tell me kaysead, in your old post u mention letting thoughts come and go.
How does one do so when they are stuck to thoughts?

Or how did you accept dp.


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

You accept it when you dont have to question anymore


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is what I was told I'm not .. an expert ? on it just trying to help .. it's easier than i thought ... you just have to clear your mind ... my anxiety levels were waaay up at one point and doing simple anxiety exercises and you keep practicing doing them ... you can gradually bring them down ... I was told breathing exercises but from a dp/dr perspective that seems hard it's like ... how i did it? behind everything. I thought of it like behind everything ... is silence and you just listen to silence and keep on doing it .. until your anxiety levels gradually come down ..


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmm I wish Sean left his videos up. He abandoned the community. Glad your here to still help kayseas. You recovered right when I got this shit. So does answering how to accept even matter? Just focus on sound like Sean says? Trying to remember his breathing exercises


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

kayseas95 said:


> This is what I was told I'm not .. an expert ? on it just trying to help .. it's easier than i thought ... you just have to clear your mind ... my anxiety levels were waaay up at one point and doing simple anxiety exercises and you keep practicing doing them ... you can gradually bring them down ... I was told breathing exercises but from a dp/dr perspective that seems hard it's like ... how i did it? behind everything. I thought of it like behind everything ... is silence and you just listen to silence and keep on doing it .. until your anxiety levels gradually come down ..


I agree


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

He said he was making a book about it havent heard from him since . The way he explained it he knew what he was talking about and recovered the same way


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yo kayseas did you fully recover with this method or is your DP still ongoing?


----------

